

Ask HN: Clojure vs Elixir for robotics? - z3phyr

I am writing a report called &#x27;Robot cognition of the Future&#x27;<p>My concepts act around a probabilistic and declarative DSL for robot programming in a highly concurrent and distributed language (which allows easy metaprogramming and a hygenic macro system).<p>What kind of above language should I use to write the proof of concept (and may be production)?
======
Rantenki
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_(programming_language)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_\(programming_language\))

It has built-in language support for explicit concurrency, offering tasks,
synchronous message passing, protected objects, and non-determinism

It's also designed specifically for embedded and realtime applications.

------
spyros
Have you considered any of the probabilistic extensions to Prolog? (i.e. PITA
for XSB?)

------
bliti
What kind of hardware are you targeting in the proof?

